# Woman shot & killed by her toddler was on a Zoom call with coworkers.



## vevster (Aug 13, 2021)

Florida mom shot and killed by toddler while on Zoom call
					

A Florida mom was shot dead by her toddler as coworkers watched in horror on a Zoom call, a report said.




					nypost.com


----------



## Kanky (Aug 13, 2021)

That poor baby. Imagine growing up and finding out about this.


----------



## january noir (Aug 13, 2021)

Oh my!  Are they sure it was the kid and not someone else in the apartment?


----------



## dancinstallion (Aug 13, 2021)

january noir said:


> Oh my!  Are they sure it was the kid and not someone else in the apartment?



Yes it may have been someone else there and they are blaming it on the toddler. Unless the toddler was seen holding the gun in the zoom call


----------



## mochalocks (Aug 13, 2021)

Whoa so sad.  
Dang. Are they sure it wasn’t the adult there that did it?  
This is crazy.


----------



## awhyley (Aug 13, 2021)

I'm wondering whether there was residue on the toddler's hands and clothing.   Either way, heartbreaking for the family.


----------



## spacetygrss (Aug 13, 2021)

I saw this earlier while eating and almost choked. 
This is is going to cause lasting trauma to multiple people (the children, coworkers who witnessed it on Zoom and other family). Tragic.


----------



## vevster (Aug 13, 2021)

january noir said:


> Oh my!  Are they sure it was the kid and not someone else in the apartment?


Not sure


----------



## lavaflow99 (Aug 14, 2021)

I need more information.

Shooting a gun is hard!  How can a toddler know to pull a trigger (unless he had toy guns in the past)?  Plus it is heavy!  So he was able to aim and fire and shoot her in the head? Dead?  With one shot?  And the kickback will have knocked him/her to the ground.  And the Zoom call showed the toddler standing behind her??

Yeah, they need to do a deep investigation because I don't believe it.  Someone is trying to set up this poor baby.


----------



## winterinatl (Aug 14, 2021)

lavaflow99 said:


> I need more information.
> 
> Shooting a gun is hard!  How can a toddler know to pull a trigger (unless he had toy guns in the past)?  Plus it is heavy!  So he was able to aim and fire and shoot her in the head? Dead?  With one shot?  And the kickback will have knocked him/her to the ground.  And the Zoom call showed the toddler standing behind her??
> 
> Yeah, they need to do a deep investigation because I don't believe it.  Someone is trying to set up this poor baby.


I was thinking he wouldn’t have been standing. The recoil. And I figure they are trying to say it’s a freak accident. He was playing with it and it just so happened to hit her in the head.
Uh huh.


----------

